

Fedora: Trademark defense -- you can help - rw-
http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2010-August/002856.html

======
alxp
The creators of the Fedora repository software are playing the world's tiniest
violin for these guys, I'm sure.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora_(software)#Trademark_dis...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora_\(software\)#Trademark_dispute)

------
luffy
This is asking for some fairly specific items - curious that no specific suits
are named though, instead of the vague reference to the "occasional defense".
Seems like they are having trouble in China. I wonder what the real story is.

I haven't researched international trademark law, but here's the registration
for the Fedora mark - filed in 2003, registered in August 2007:
[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4005:60...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4005:60fgb2.2.1)

------
benatkin
I hope Red Hat is successful, as I don't want to see what tacky name they
might come up with to replace it. (Like RHEL, which is pronounced "R Hell"
even by people who like and use it.)

